
Ask HN: What comes after a successful Indiegogo campaign? - wethebestcoder
If your campaign is a success what should be your next step?<p>Should selling the product on Amazon become your new priority?<p>Should you try to sell at retail stores?<p>Should you focus on advertising?<p>In general, how do you keep the ball rolling?
======
WheelsAtLarge
I don't think it's just one thing.

I would:

-Define a business plan. A plan is better than no plan

-Plan a marketing strategy. You have to make sure there's demand for your product.

-Make sure it's available on Amazon so there's an easy way to order it.

\- Repeat until there's a steady demand

\- Continue by executing your business plan

FYI, going retail is expensive and very resource-intensive. You should wait
until after you've gone as far as you can go online.

------
detaro
Depends on what you're doing and what your goals are.

